# Spec-D headlights?



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, I have these. They come plug and play. The led strip and halo use the parking light wires. You can not have drl on these. Comes with 2 harnesses. One for your turn signal/parking light and the other for the low and high beams. No complaints yet. Really changes the style of the car


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

So the DRL's just dont work, meaning I dont have to manually turn off the DRL's every time I start the car? lol


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> So the DRL's just dont work, meaning I dont have to manually turn off the DRL's every time I start the car? lol


I am sorry the DRL does work. I meant the LED strip that runs through the headlight will not work unless the lights are on. Your low beams will be on all the time if you have DRL activated. It's the same as the stock headlights, running at lower voltage till your sensor indicates lights need to be on. if you have your parking lights on the led strip lights up and all.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*PAChevyCruze*, great choice for replacement headlights! Once you install them, you'll notice not only completely different style of your Cruze, but also a sharper, more focused beam of light they provide for improved illumination.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Everything is still working as should. Headlights have a good seal haven't seen them fog up once.


----------



## rbonnet9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Yes, I have these. They come plug and play. The led strip and halo use the parking light wires. You can not have drl on these. Comes with 2 harnesses. One for your turn signal/parking light and the other for the low and high beams. No complaints yet. Really changes the style of the car


Hey there, I know this is an old thread so I hope it's not an issue that I am replying to it. I just got these SPEC-D headlights and I was wondering how do you wire that bronze resistor it comes with. I see it has a yellow and black end and the headlight also has two loose wires on the back with a yellow and black end. Do I just plug those directly into the resistor?


----------



## rbonnet9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Yes, I have these. They come plug and play. The led strip and halo use the parking light wires. You can not have drl on these. Comes with 2 harnesses. One for your turn signal/parking light and the other for the low and high beams. No complaints yet. Really changes the style of the car


I noticed theres a hole in the back of my housing wear the parking light wire connection passes through, do I have to seal that hole up or did you leave it as is?


----------



## Cam02 (5 mo ago)

rbonnet9 said:


> I noticed theres a hole in the back of my housing wear the parking light wire connection passes through, do I have to seal that hole up or did you leave it as is?


Did you end up figuring my it out? I installed these headlights on my 2016 Cruze Limited yesterday & the DRL’s are not working, the high beam & low beam as well as the turn signals are working, but the light tube & halo ring are not. Where did i go wrong?


----------

